# "Multicultural" training for universities...to deal with veterans



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2016)

Interesting article.  I think it generally a good idea for colleges to help faculty understand the military culture to better serve former military students, but I have to laugh at the notion that they want to do so to avoid offending vets, who are perhaps the hardest group to offend.

College requires ‘cultural competency’ training to avoid offending an often-overlooked culture: The military


----------



## CDG (Sep 8, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Interesting article.  I think it generally a good idea for colleges to help faculty understand the military culture to better serve former military students, but I have to laugh at the notion that they want to do so to avoid offending vets, who are perhaps* the hardest group to offend*.
> 
> College requires ‘cultural competency’ training to avoid offending an often-overlooked culture: The military



I gotta disagree with you here, Doc.  We're not nearly as easily offended by dead baby jokes.  Let someone say anything remotely negative/ask a question about the military, a war, veterans, etc. and people lose their fucking minds.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2016)

CDG said:


> I gotta disagree with you here, Doc.  We're not nearly as easily offended by dead baby jokes.  Let someone say anything remotely negative/ask a question about the military, a war, veterans, etc. and people lose their fucking minds.



True.  I should say that generally we are harder to offend; but the things that do, _really_ do.  And to your point, the college environment is the likeliest place to hear anti-military rhetoric which is our hot-button issue.

I read this opinion piece in the NC State student paper and lost my shit.

OPINION: ROTC presence promotes militarization of the university, exploits the poor


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 8, 2016)

CDG said:


> I gotta disagree with you here, Doc.  We're not nearly as easily offended by dead baby jokes.  Let someone say anything remotely negative/ask a question about the military, a war, veterans, etc. and people lose their fucking minds.



Not easily offended, until offended, and than oh fuck....somebody is going to jail.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2016)

As part of the program I am in at my school all the faculty were required to attend "Green Zone" training. Basically what is outlined above. Great training for them, and it has helped in our interactions with professors.

As to vets not being offended. What a fucking joke. We may not be offended by dead baby jokes, or casual fucking cursing. We (as a group)are offended by all kinds of other really dumb shot though.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> As to vets not being offended. What a fucking joke. We may not be offended by dead baby jokes, or casual fucking cursing. We (as a group)are offended by all kinds of other really dumb shot though.



Huh.  Maybe it's just me.  Maybe I just don't enough give a shit about most things that I don't get offended easily.

I think it's a great idea for colleges to attempt to "bridge the divide" between the mil and academia.


----------



## CDG (Sep 8, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> As part of the program I am in at my school all the faculty were required to attend "Green Zone" training. Basically what is outlined above. Great training for them, and it has helped in our interactions with professors.
> 
> As to vets not being offended. What a fucking joke. We may not be offended by dead baby jokes, or casual fucking cursing. We (as a group)are offended by all kinds of other really dumb shot though.



It seems we have the same viewpoint.  What was the Disagree for?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2016)

CDG said:


> It seems we have the same viewpoint.  What was the Disagree for?


I read your post wrong is why, fixed that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 8, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> As part of the program I am in at my school all the faculty were required to attend "Green Zone" training. Basically what is outlined above. Great training for them, and it has helped in our interactions with professors.
> 
> As to vets not being offended. What a fucking joke. We may not be offended by dead baby jokes, or casual fucking cursing. We (as a group)are offended by all kinds of other really dumb shot though.



This post offends me...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 8, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Huh.  Maybe it's just me.  Maybe I just don't enough give a shit about most things that I don't get offended easily.
> 
> I think it's a great idea for colleges to attempt to "bridge the divide" between the mil and academia.


I think you don't go on Rally point enough... that is the den of the angry pissed overly sensitive online triggered vet.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2016)

When a hippie girl asked me how many babies did I kill, I replied: "Per day? Or year-end total?"


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2016)

I was accused of being a baby killer at So. Alabama one morning. I responded that yes, I was, and they taste great with spicy ketchup. Fuck hippies.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 9, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I think you don't go on Rally point enough... that is the den of the angry pissed overly sensitive online triggered vet.


I made the mistake of lurking there for a few months.  "Echo chamber" doesn't even begin to describe that place.  It's like they're jerking each other off in an ouroboros of hatred, conspiracy theories, and old men yelling at clouds


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I was accused of being a baby killer at So. Alabama one morning. I responded that yes, I was, and they taste great with spicy ketchup. Fuck hippies.


"I actually prefer the term post-birth abortionist"


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 14, 2016)

Had a psychology professor say that all members of the military run around shooting babies while yelling, "Aaaaaah!" I told her she was right on all acords except we yell' Yuuuuuum!" instead.


----------

